# Question ?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is the forum going downhill ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Is the forum going downhill ?


I sense a certain dumbing down... :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Is the forum going downhill ?


how do you mean? downhill, like a skier or downhill like Newcastle Season? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Is the forum going downhill ?
> ...


you have to be up to go down [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Different clientele?

(or you're getting older)  :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


very true... they still are my 2nd favourite club... i am sure they will survive...

so really how do you mean?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Different clientele?
> 
> (or you're getting older)  :wink:


maybe the latter and a lot of traveling this week with all those charming children [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just the amount of S**te that has been posted for the umpteenth time or people with a couple of posts spouting off how the forum should be .


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

only been about on here for 1yr but quite a turn over of regulars in last 4 months

is it not the impact of mkII, drop in price meaning its affordable for young drivers where as before it was a marquee they aspired to :?:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I rarely go onto the Mk1 & mk 2 parts of the forum these days anyway.

Most used:

Off Topic
Other Marques
Flame Room (if I log in)
A quick look to see if there are any new jokes
Quick look in the marketplace

There still are some nice, friendly & helpful people though - makes it worthwhile coming back!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> I rarely go onto the Mk1 & mk 2 parts of the forum these days anyway.
> 
> Most used:
> 
> ...


I'm about the same apart froom saying hello to new users. The MkII forum is all S and RS at the moment so thats a bit boring .Any "other " forums that you have been looking at recently :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Anything to get your post count up!! :wink:

There was but that's on hold just now 
(Although, after test driving a couple I know i want one in the future)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Anything to get your post count up!! :wink:
> 
> There was but that's on hold just now
> (Although, after test driving a couple I know i want one in the future)


At least i'm not digging up old jokes anymore  Or posting on that last post wins.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm about the same apart froom saying hello to new users. The MkII forum is all S and RS at the moment so thats a bit boring .Any "other " forums that you have been looking at recently :wink:


I guess I am one of the "new boy's" you all talk about but I would like to think that I have given a bit of good lately. I agree with the comments about the S and RS, but to also include the amount of Diesel bashing which goes on in MKII forum. because some people can't live with the fact that AUDI put a diesel in the TT so they could get into a new un-tapped market.

Its people like wallsendmag which have been really helpful and have helped with choices etc, the people who come on and moan that the forum is not like there other forum should P**s off personally...

Tell me to shut up as a new boy if you want


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsend mag said:


> Is the forum going downhill ?


Especially in the drive/blast department. Any chance of reviving any of my previous drives...guess not 

Joe


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The problem is you have to let the forum grow on it's own else you have mods editing and banning for little reason other than to keep the forum how it used to be.
This is a car forum aimed at the owners of TT's not a forum for middle class educated to degree level people who happen to drive a TT :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jonah said:


> This is a car forum aimed at the owners of TT's not a forum for middle class educated to degree level people who happen to drive a TT :wink:


Thats one thing I'm glad about.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I think it's only natural that the RS is talked about the most, it is after all the car of the moment. Just like the Diesel was when it first came out, it evokes the most discussion.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I think it's only natural that the RS is talked about the most, it is after all the car of the moment. Just like the Diesel was when it first came out, it evokes the most discussion.


What RS :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jonah said:


> The problem is you have to let the forum grow on it's own else you have mods editing and banning for little reason other than to keep the forum how it used to be.
> This is a car forum aimed at the owners of TT's not a forum for middle class educated to degree level people who happen to drive a TT :wink:


dont see what education or lack of ( ed ) has got anything to do with here, surelly just whether one has a TT or not !!!!!!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Is the forum going downhill ?
> ...


TBH I can't be bothered so much these days, maybe I'm getting old but very bored by

Reading threads then realising they are four years old with just a silly comment on the bottom
Continued breach of forum rules with pointless comments or bumps in the for sale section
Seeing numerous threads on the same subject on the same page
Answering the same old basic questions time and time again when the 'search' is such a fantastic asset
Welcoming new members then never hearing from them again

Pleased that the forum has grown, albeit due to the current climate and understand it's now a lot to manage at times, but do agree it seems to of lost it edge


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> TBH I can't be bothered so much these days, maybe I'm getting old but very bored by
> 
> Reading threads then realising they are four years old with just a silly comment on the bottom
> Continued breach of forum rules with pointless comments or bumps in the for sale section
> ...


Bollocks to that mate, you just need to post something provocative and intelligent that the kids don't understand. They just tell you to F off because they haven't got an intelligent answer...

Tease 'em... :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i think the forum is super dooper! 

slightly congested by people without the love or passion of the TT that most of us die hards have but hey ho.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i think the forum is super dooper!
> 
> slightly congested by people without the love or passion of the TT that most of us die hards have but hey ho.


It's the best forum I've ever joined. I'm an addict. Plus I've met some really great people on here too that have become good friends over the years.

Kammy, you're next unless you're pissed off because I didn't buy your Kodak thingy... :lol:

It's a shame you're so far away. Can't be arsed too much with FaceBook.

Cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

dont worry rich i got over the kodak saga :lol:

how do you think i feel mate, i never get to go to the big meets 

ive been planning on coming down to engalund :roll: for a while now so hopefully this year eh.

i lived in surrey back in 2004 and loved it so im looking to my next jolly south of the border if you guys will have me that is  . (kmpowell may be at the border to meet me :lol: ).


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> dont worry rich i got over the kodak saga :lol:
> 
> how do you think i feel mate, i never get to go to the big meets
> 
> ...


You're welcome at my house mate. Just be patient if we don't understand yer banter 

Seriously. You need to make the next National. It's a good time to call a spade a doodah... :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for the invite rich......... i WILL make it to a national or at least one of the big un`s.

im hopefully going to see anresh in the summer for some leds so you never know what might happen


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> thanks for the invite rich......... i WILL make it to a national or at least one of the big un`s.
> 
> im hopefully going to see anresh in the summer for some leds so you never know what might happen


Anresh? Is he some whizz-kid with the LEDs too? :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the invite rich......... i WILL make it to a national or at least one of the big un`s.
> ...


Its his brother. He's looking at my stereo for me tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


That'll feck your stereo imaging then... :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> TBH I can't be bothered so much these days, maybe I'm getting old but very bored by
> 
> Reading threads then realising they are four years old with just a silly comment on the bottom
> Continued breach of forum rules with pointless comments or bumps in the for sale section
> ...


Hit the nail on the head....!!!

Even since I sold my TT in December i've noticed a huge turnover of people in MKI forum.... I couldnt believe the response Kenjo got when he posted up pics of my old car! I hardly recognised most of the people who responded!

Also some of the crazy, loud ideas people are having in there for their cars that are getting the thumbs up would have been laughed at back in 2006/2007.

TBH I think I sold up at the right time... IMO the MKII forum after the release of the RS will become much like the old MKI forum was before the prices plumetted.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Don't forget we're always open to suggestions on how the forum can be improved or freshened up a bit?

New mods? New rooms? New ideas (within reason of course!)? Welcomed!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

think what puts some of us "newbies" off is that a few people on here have there/their heads up there own arses,an tbh there's a few on here who think they are superior to everyone else,errrrrm no your not were all on here because of our common interest,the TT,maybes a few years ago the TT was an elitists car,but not any more
i hate people who post up regards peoples mistakes with their/there grammar,i left school many years ago,no qualifications and still managed to own an house and a tt,so no need to pick up on peoples mistakes,just makes you look like an idiot so what if our grammars not up to scratch?you can still understand whats bein said 
then of course theres gonna be a different style of TT moddin comin out,its progression.dont get me wrong some of the standard well looked after TTs are amazing,but i like people who try something a little different (except halfords add ons )
but even if someone posted a fully chaved up TT i wouldn't slate them,i'd just chose not to comment.
i remember when i 1st posted up about my purchasing of a TT,couldn't believe the responses of some members,to be fair i've not been around here that long,an my opinion is that its not a bad forum,slightly over moderated regards some of the rules,theres a few members on here who are really helpful an those who arent,just like every other forum i'm on,give some of the newbies a chance to get to know teh forum and its members before you go slating them


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

new mods :roll:.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

tbh mate,your one of the few i've got respect for on this forum,so you'd get my vote :mrgreen:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

TTgreeny said:


> tbh mate,your one of the few i've got respect for on this forum,so you'd get my vote :mrgreen:


why thank you very much mr greeny


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

still not swappin cars with ya though lol


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

TTgreeny said:


> still not swappin cars with ya though lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> wallsend mag said:
> 
> 
> > Is the forum going downhill ?
> ...


On the contrary my dear sir!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Is the forum going downhill ?


It's an evolving life form. And that question has been voiced many times before :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Just the amount of S**te that has been posted for the umpteenth time or people with a couple of posts spouting off how the forum should be .


Andy,
this has happened since the forum first started and you question 'is the forum going downhill' is a regular question on here!! So, what's the news? :roll:
I think for you and many of the 'oldies' it's a case of 'deja vue' so we won't post anymore ,,,,,


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

You all sound like my grandparents.......................... 

Just because you've heard it all before doesn't make it any less of an issue for us newbies......... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2go said:


> You all sound like my grandparents..........................
> 
> Just because you've heard it all before doesn't make it any less of an issue for us newbies......... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


My comment was of course NOT directed at the 'younger TTF generation' but simply wanting to put Andrew's mind at ease.

Sorry for sounding like a grandma ,,,,,, but then I will be one in June  :lol:


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> TT2go said:
> 
> 
> > You all sound like my grandparents..........................
> ...


Congratulations grandma, I hope to have my first TT by then............ seen your car around somewhere I know I have but not sure where, unless there is more than one? Big n yellow with audi stickers all over it? [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There is only one


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

John-H said:


> There is only one


You must mean only one yellow TT with stickers all over it because the forum is full of granparents............ :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2go said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > My comment was of course NOT directed at the 'younger TTF generation' but simply wanting to put Andrew's mind at ease.
> ...


That is my car all right 

Keep your eyes peeled on the EVENTS borad once you got your TT, or even before!! Coming along to meets is the nicest way of making new friends: I've found many on here   



John-H said:


> There is only one


There sure is


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Keep your eyes peeled on the EVENTS borad once you got your TT, or even before!! Coming along to meets is the nicest way of making new friends: I've found many on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will do, thanks for the hint.

So whats with the stickers? Is your TT audi sponsored or something?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2go said:


> I will do, thanks for the hint.
> 
> So whats with the stickers? Is your TT audi sponsored or something?


Unfortunately not :? I'm just plain crazy, that's all  :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Where's Ttotal when you need him ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Where's Ttotal when you need him ?


Isn't he happily married by now? So he won't have time to hang around here ,,,, :roll:


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> TT2go said:
> 
> 
> > I will do, thanks for the hint.
> ...


Would not know about you being crazy but a cool looking TT............. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2go said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT2go said:
> ...


Ta :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

I think the mk1 section is more like veedub section now :? i suppose that reflects the way the TT price has lowered.

The TT is replacing the golf, for the new breed of modders.

Everything is about smoothed bumpers, big flat faced alloys and lowering it ,to a point where you cant drive over a pebble :roll: thats the way things are going i am affraid, but it keeps the youngster's off the streets i suppose :-* :lol: :wink:

Tom.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

taylormade-tt said:


> I think the mk1 section is more like veedub section now :? i suppose that reflects the way the TT price has lowered.
> 
> The TT is replacing the golf, for the new breed of modders.
> 
> ...


most of thats true,but the vw "scene" is very passionate which can only be a good thing for the TT,your also right about the low prices of the mk1 drawing new owners in,an why not?its a hell of alot of car for the money.i've been into vw's for the last 6years or so and still ask my self why people put a 20v turbo in a mk2 golf when for alot less you could buy a complete TT/S3 etc 
theres plenty of years of moddin to come with the mk1,i think all the people who like there cars fairly standard should sell the mk1 an get a mk2 as it will be a few years before the young uns can afford to buy one and "dub" it :mrgreen:

andy green aged 33 :wink:


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > I think the mk1 section is more like veedub section now :? i suppose that reflects the way the TT price has lowered.
> ...


well said mr Green

I wouldn't have considered buying a TT 5 years ago, as if im honest i didn't like the kind of person that owned them and what they stood for..

but now thankfully most of the people who need to be cool have gone and bought another cool-to-be-seen in car of the moment... so what were left with is the people who loved the TT for the fact that its a great drivers car and also has the added benefit of having a variety of parts available at very little cost and a chasis that can be fettled and played with so it can be individualised or not its your choice.

and maybe just maybe there is such a high turnover of people in the MK1 forum as they get such warm and welcoming treatment when they suggest a modification that someone doesn't agree with that they just leave...??

andy... age: 29


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

panderoo said:


> TTgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > taylormade-tt said:
> ...


Thats ironic isnt it :roll: i agree with your first sentence, but it applies to the present time :roll:

The mark 1 forum was all about exchanging views on the TT, problems ,fixes and enhancments to the car and general enjoyment of the marque.
Now I feel that at the moment, the mk1 forum is getting more and more about "dubbing" the TT :? 
dont get me wrong, i like certain looks of that way of thinking, but for the normal TT owner, their views are being slowly pushed to one side and if they dont conform, they have no idea and style :?

never mind eh, i dont own a TT now :?

oh well back to my "cool" bmw then :roll:

Tom aged 39 :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is it really important whether we are 'cool' 'a cut above the rest' or anything else?

As I have said in reply to Andrew right at the top (and not being a granny just yet!) since the beginning of this forum in 2000, we have seen ups and downs, many changes in attitude, we've modded our cars, discussed Shell Optimax, the best exhaust to have, smoked side repeaters etc, etc.

This forum with old and new members alike is a nice meeting place for us to discuss our 'babies' and I assume this be the case for years to come 

Dani, aged 59 -- woohooooooooooooo


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> This forum with old and new members alike is a nice meeting place for us to discuss our 'babies' and I assume this be the case for years to come
> 
> Dani, aged 59 -- woohooooooooooooo


well said Dani,a growing fan base can only be a good thing surely


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTgreeny said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > This forum with old and new members alike is a nice meeting place for us to discuss our 'babies' and I assume this be the case for years to come
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif] totally agree 8)


----------

